# sharpening the gut hook on a hunting knife?



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

this year while field dressing a couple of does i noticed that the gut hook on my hunting knife was very dull and ended up not using it.it's a c-shaped hook and i'm wondering what i should use to sharpen it with.the only thing that i can think to use would be a fine rat tail file.just curious if there's a better way to do it.
thanks guys!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say you are the right track with the shape of a rat tail file but the file would be too coarse. What you probably need to use is a sharpening steel similar to this.

http://a1460.g.akamai.net/f/1460/13...elas/en/content/Item/51/65/67/i516567sq01.jpg

They make them in various styles and diameters. Hopefully you can find one in a small enough diameter that would fit in the gut hook slot.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Just about any sporting goods dept has a diamond plated hook sharpener tha's about a quarter-inch diameter tapering to about 1/8 inch. Sometimes they have a groove on one side for the hook point, but with a little patience youy should be able to matche the angle of the gut hook witht he round portion.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jeff, I use a hook sharpner I got at Wal-Mart. It's called eze-lap. Looks sorta like an ink pen. Check the tackle area , they are with the hook sharpners. I believe they sell for $4.95. I've used them for several years and get a razor sharp (Gut) hook when I'm done.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks guys!this one had me pretty much so stumped.


----------

